# Anyone here own at BCV?



## 3kids4me (Feb 24, 2009)

Just taking a survey...we were just there last week (direct exchange) and loved it.  

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## capjak (Feb 24, 2009)

I own there and love the resort as well as DVC system, just hope they continue to expand non WDW options, also than it will be a complete system.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 24, 2009)

We gave our BCV points to my mom and dad. So we kept them in the family so to speak. BCV has an awesome location for access to Epcot. The pool is not too shabby either - 

In 2007 I was able to grab a few nights at BCV during Christmas week (late notice believe it or not - I must have caught a cancellation) for my niece during the holidays. They loved their stay at BCV.


----------



## M&M (Feb 24, 2009)

*Yes, we do*

We own at BCV and love the resort!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 24, 2009)

Love BCV. Yes, we own there  .


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

We own at BCV and love it.


----------



## JCerniglow (Feb 25, 2009)

We own at BCV and BWV.  Very different resorts but love them both.:whoopie:


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 25, 2009)

ditto - me too


----------



## jamstew (Feb 25, 2009)

I also own and love BCV (as well as VWL)


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 25, 2009)

We were at BWV a couple of years ago and liked that too.  But the hallways are very long, and the walk to Epcot is just a touch longer.  The biggest difference, though, is that BWV doesn't have any dedicated two bedrooms, and with three kids, it's nice to have at least two "real" beds...although I have to admit that the sofa beds are pretty good there!

P.S.  We've been lucky to do a few direct exchanges for DVC, but every once in a while I dream about buying.  What are the prices like these days?  I think I read here that someone was selling at 70 and waiting for ROFR?  It's just so expensive...would probably cost the same as our Smuggs timeshare did and one expensive timeshare in the family is probably the limit....


----------



## littlestar (Feb 27, 2009)

3kids4me said:


> We were at BWV a couple of years ago and liked that too.  But the hallways are very long, and the walk to Epcot is just a touch longer.  The biggest difference, though, is that BWV doesn't have any dedicated two bedrooms, and with three kids, it's nice to have at least two "real" beds...although I have to admit that the sofa beds are pretty good there!
> 
> P.S.  We've been lucky to do a few direct exchanges for DVC, but every once in a while I dream about buying.  What are the prices like these days?  I think I read here that someone was selling at 70 and waiting for ROFR?  It's just so expensive...would probably cost the same as our Smuggs timeshare did and one expensive timeshare in the family is probably the limit....



Here's a thread about BCV that might interest you. There's also a link in there to the DIS ROFR thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2098724

We recently bought some SSR points and they passed at $71 a point. We were already members at SSR. I wanted SSR because my family loves the resort and we wanted the extra 12 years on the contract. But I adore BCV for Storm a Long Bay and its back-door walk into Epcot.   Since we don't go during high demand times, I have had good luck grabbing some BCV nights with SSR points. And if that doesn't work out, I usually swap with mom and dad since they now own the BCV points we gave them.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep.... we own there too... and love it.


----------



## icydog (Mar 19, 2009)

We own there but I usually don't use those points myself. I rent them out and then pay my maintenance fees with the proceeds. This year I gave half of my points to our granddaughter for her Honeymoon. I'm not sure she knows the value of 150 DVC points but I hope she has fun.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 7, 2009)

We own at BCV (and OKW) and absolutely love it.


----------



## jmatias (Apr 7, 2009)

Happy BCV owners here!  

Jen


----------

